# "Halloween Cemetery 3D" live wallpaper for Android



## Sokolovsky Ruslan (Oct 8, 2015)

"Halloween Cemetery 3D" Live Wallpaper  









One of the most amazing Halloween 3D live wallpapers on Google Play for your phone or tablet! Enjoy spooky cemetery environment with cute dancing skeletons from 9 different cameras! Handpainted textures and realistic lighting will present special Halloween look!
9 different cameras available along with impressive cinematic view.
Sound FX can be enabled within settings options. 
Also additional customization settings available.
Do not rely on screenshots, you have to download it to understand the real 3D impact!

Hope you will like it


----------

